

Myspace founder lied about his age (-5 years) to make site seem cooler - jcwentz
http://www.newsweek.com/id/62330?gt1=10547

======
mechanical_fish
Now we know why so many successful startups seem to be founded by people under
thirty.

------
mattjaynes
BREAKING NEWS: Older person attempts to seem younger!

UP NEXT: Blogdogs.com not actually written by dogs! Rumored human involvement!

~~~
pg
It's not unusual for people to try to seem younger, but this is the first case
in my knowledge of a startup founder lying about his age.

------
mynameishere
This calls for an EMERGENCY MARKETING MEETING:

<http://homestarrunner.com/sbemail164.html>

~~~
mattjaynes
lol, great find ;)

"Are you telling me the nightly nacho cheese masks aren't working?"

------
asdflkj
If the audience is shallow enough to like a site more based on the founder's
age, it's only fitting that he should lie about it. Caesar's to Caesar.

------
ajkates
Again, it's a trust thing. Communities are based entirely upon trust, and no
one wants to trust an old geezer.

Plus, it probably helped him pick up the ladies.

~~~
jadams
Yeah, it's better to trust a liar than a "geezer". What is this, the freaking
Cultural Revolution?

P.S. That was something that happened before 1985.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Never trust anybody over 30, man :)

------
zaidf
Next: Tom is not the founder of MySpace.

People should read up the history of MySpace.

------
patrickg-zill
Just like Omidyar and eBay, where they floated the story about him just
wanting to sell his girlfriend's Pez collection or whatever it was that the PR
firm dreamed up.

~~~
vlad
Or YouTube and the dinner party story. Plus it had three co-founders, not two.

------
honewatson
I'd lie about my age to for $510 million dollars.

~~~
nextmoveone
could have sworn it was $580?

------
gojomo
Myspace is from LA. If I moved to LA, I'd probably subtract 5 years from my
age, too. It's local custom.

------
aswanson
F+%$ it. It worked.

